# Question



## Az Turnings (Jan 27, 2017)

have a question, I have a stab chamber and pump and want to cast things with alumilite also. Can I use the chamber? I'm probably gonna end up just buying a pot but figured I'd ask first. Thanks!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Uhmmm... NO! Casting under vacuum doesn't work real good. Typically your resin will set long before you stop pulling bubbles out of your wood.

Tried it... It wasn't pretty!! And, that was Silmar 41, with Catalyst reduced substantially to slow set time, on a 45 degree night. Leftovers in my mixing cup still hadn't set hard the next morning, but this stuff had! With Alumilite you aren't going to have a chance.

And, this wasn't even wood, this was the Plascore honeycomb spacer material.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome @rocky1 thans for the info! Think I found my answer!


----------

